# Modern wheels for old schwinn



## Impulse282 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have this old mid 70s Schwinn Le Tour, i love this bike, i ride it every week..but its old lol id love to upgrade the wheels on this bike but i cant find any modern wheels that would fit! id like to upgrade it to 700c wheels but i cant find any that would fit a 5 speed cassett wich is what my bike has....,can anyone help me find some modern wheels or is it even possible?
Thanks!! 

i am looking for something like this
https://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1089992_-1_1545502_1545500_400934

and this is my bike (sorry for poor quality pics)








one more


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

If the bike is 5 speed you likely have 120mm rear spacing. Modern wheels have 130mm rear spacing.. If you can find someone to spread the rear triangle 10mm, you don't have to limit yourself to 5 speed in the rear..


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

After that, you can try new wheels and see how they fit. IE in concerning the reach of the brakes. The brakes you have may work, never can tell, just may need a minor pad reach adjustment. 

BUt a good frame builder can reset your rear triangle easily. At that point you will have the option of going to 7-8 speeds in the back still using your fricition shifters. Three extra gears, weeeeeeeeee LOL LOL LOL LOL 

To use the extra gears you would need to put a new chain on it. 

But you have to ask yourself when is enough? How much do you want to sink into this bike which means alot to you but in the end is still an old bike with a one piece crank, heavy as heck, and i have never liked stem mounted shilft levers. I'm not saying that to be mean, its what i would say to any of my customers who came in with a similar project. 

There was one guy on here who restored an old schwinn with new parts, did it in orange, and it looked fantastic. It was orange, maybe someone here knows what i am talking about. 

GOod luck, Bill


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

crossracer said:


> After that, you can try new wheels and see how they fit. IE in concerning the reach of the brakes. The brakes you have may work, never can tell, just may need a minor pad reach adjustment.
> 
> BUt a good frame builder can reset your rear triangle easily. At that point you will have the option of going to 7-8 speeds in the back still using your fricition shifters. Three extra gears, weeeeeeeeee LOL LOL LOL LOL
> 
> ...


It has a 3-piece crank, not a one-piece.

I have a 1980 Fuji with Ultegra 10 speed on it... I like old frames. I don't like old components (well, I like the look of old components, just not the function.)


----------



## MLCrisis (Oct 15, 2002)

Harris Cyclery sells some premade freewheel/27" wheelsets that would be an easy switch, but probably no meaningful upgrade there from what you have on there now.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

darn, missed that three piece crank. thaks platypus. then that bike is worth putting some money into it.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Personally, I'd keep the bike as is and keep it. It will be collectible some day.

For $300 - $400, you can get a more modern bike off Craigs List that will be lighter, have better components, etc.


----------



## Impulse282 (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks guys for the replys and advise...i'll probably check with my LBS to see if they can spread the rear to fit a modern wheel a 8-9 speed..i really like the old style frames and the feel....i also love kicking my friends butts with this old vintage, they all ride newer "fancy" bikes heh....but at the end of the day its not the bike that matters...its the rider 

but i'll keep ya updated :thumbsup:


----------

